# Roma - Bayer Leverkusen: 4 novembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Canale 5



## admin (2 Novembre 2015)

Roma - Bayern Leverkusen, forse l'ultima spiaggia per i giallorossi che si trovano all'ultimo posto del proprio girone. Roma - Bayer Leverkusen si giocherà mercoledì 4 novembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Come detto, è l'ultima possibilità per i giallorossi, che devono vincere. La Roma è ultima con due punti. Il Leverkusen è secondo, con quattro punti, alle spalle del Barcellona.

Dove vedere Roma - Bayer in tv?

Diretta in chiaro, esclusiva, su Canale 5 a partire dalle ore 20:45


A seguire, notizie, info, formazioni e commenti su Bayer Leverkusen - Roma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2015)

Questa la devono vincere assolutamente.


----------



## Serginho (3 Novembre 2015)

Vediamo come riusciranno a non vincere quest'altra


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

*Roma (4-3-3):* Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Pjanic, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Gervinho, Dzeko, Salah. All. Garcia

*Bayer Leverkusen *(5-2-3):Leno; Donati, Tah, Toprak, Papadopoulos, Wendell; Kampl, Calhanoglu; Mehmedi, Kiessling, Hernandez


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Gol di Salah


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

1-0 Salah goleanda in arrivo.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Questi hanno una difesa che definire penosa è fargli un complimento


----------



## prebozzio (4 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi hanno una difesa che definire penosa è fargli un complimento


però grande giocata del Geco


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Se la Roma non passa il girone..


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

Incredibile ha segnato Dzeko.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

2-0 Geko

Ma che razza di squadra sono sti tedeschi? Mandano gli avversari in porta, da soli, da centrocampo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

Dzeko gol mangiato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

che spettacolo quando partono salah e gervinho in velocità raga, ma la difesa dei tedeschi dov'è??


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Che asino sto Saladdino..due contropiedi buttati


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che asino sto Saladdino..due contropiedi buttati



però prima aveva dato un assist d'oro a dzeko che ha sprecato tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però prima aveva dato un assist d'oro a dzeko che ha sprecato tutto



Si ma sto Bayer davvero imbarazzante..la Roma poteva stare 3/4 a 0 tranquillamente.Il bello che i tedeschi hanno ancora tante possibilità di passare all''ultima contro il barca già qualificato scappa vittoria e passano


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma sto Bayer davvero imbarazzante..la Roma poteva stare 3/4 a 0 tranquillamente.Il bello che i tedeschi hanno ancora tante possibilità di passare all''ultima contro il barca già qualificato scappa vittoria e passano



infatti, e visto come è ridotto il barca non è neanche difficile che vincano


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Gol del Bayer


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

Il golletto lo prendono sempre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2015)

Altro suicidio della Roma?!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Si faranno rimontare e figuratevi


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2015)

goal bayer... adesso si fa bella


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

assurdo come riescono a complicarsi la vita questi


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Per questo che questi lo scudetto non lo vinceranno mai. Anzi lo vincerà l'Inter. Squadra abitutata a vincere ed allenatore abituato a vincere


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

la palla era uscita però altro errore del codice fiscale che prende gol sul suo palo


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

..... Hernandez.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2015)

Ma solo secondo me szCESzny è uno scarsone peggio dell'attuale Abbiati?


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2015)

*​gooooooaaaaaallllllllll! *


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2015)

Aahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Madonna. che vergogna!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Ma dove volete che vadino


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Meglio cosi adesso si deprimono in campionato.. basta mandare in cl ste squadre inutili


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2015)

domenica perderanno il derby, possiamo ancora arrivare davanti a sti cessi se troviamo un po' di continuità, lo scudetto lo vince l'inter


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

il codice fiscale in porta non ne prende una


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2015)

sarebbe ottimo inter milan juve nelle prime tre... o al massimo il napoli, via sta robetta dalla champions


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2015)

Garcia chiede a Gervinho e Salah di invertire le posizioni. Loro cosa fanno? Lo ignorano,

Che squadra.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Che degrado.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> assurdo come riescono a complicarsi la vita questi



Veramente assurdo, sembra una cosa paranormale. A ogni partita si fanno rimontare, sembra lo facciano apposta.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> domenica perderanno il derby, possiamo ancora arrivare davanti a sti cessi se troviamo un po' di continuità, lo scudetto lo vince l'inter



Si l'Inter vincerà lo scudo, come ho già detto, per mentalità e prestigio sono abituati oltretutto mancini non è un fenomeno ma non è Zenigata


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Veramente assurdo, sembra una cosa paranormale. A ogni partita si fanno rimontare, sembra lo facciano apposta.



scommettiamo che la perdono??


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Sto Bignè sta sbagliando di tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Pure il Bayer mica scherzano sono scarsissimi


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

Eccolo li il rigorino altrimenti non vincono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

3-2 Pjanic senza il rigore non vincevano manco questa sti perdenti.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Roma qualificata agli ottavi


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Se finiva addosso al palo, rischiava di andare all'ospedalex


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2015)

Ma perche molti tifano contro la Roma?? Pazzi!


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

tanto ora si fanno pareggiare


----------



## Kaw (4 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Eccolo li il rigorino altrimenti non vincono.


Vabè il rigore era nettissimo, era quasi un attentato alla vita di Salah 

Adesso vediamo come fanno a rovinare tutto ancora una volta


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Questi tedeschi sono scarsissimissimi


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

Sono agli ottavi ma giusto li arriveranno chiunque prenderanno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Vabè il rigore era nettissimo, era quasi un attentato alla vita di Salah
> 
> Adesso vediamo come fanno a rovinare tutto ancora una volta



Il rigore è netto  io li chiamo rigorini sia che ci sono che no  .


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono agli ottavi ma giusto li arriveranno chiunque prenderanno.



Ma dove? Devono andare al camp nou contro il barca ancora matematicamente non qualificata, in caso di sconfitta dovranno sperare che il Barca non passeggi l'ultima contro i bayer in Germania..


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma dove? Devono andare al camp nou contro il barca ancora matematicamente non qualificata, in caso di sconfitta dovranno sperare che il Barca non passeggi l'ultima contro i bayer in Germania..



veramente il barcellona è già qualificato.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> veramente il barcellona è già qualificato.



no, non ancora


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma qualificata agli ottavi



Non ancora


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Non ancora



a sto giro potrebbero davvero farcela ma faranno di tutto per farsi buttar fuori


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a sto giro potrebbero davvero farcela ma faranno di tutto per farsi buttar fuori



Guarda, facendo un po' di calcoli, la situazione all'ultima giornata potrebbe essere Barcellona 13, Bayern 7, Roma 5 e Bate 3. Anche se la Roma battesse il Bate deve sempre sperare che il Barca già qualificato non giochi un po' rilassato in Germania e non perda..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Guarda, facendo un po' di calcoli, la situazione all'ultima giornata potrebbe essere Barcellona 13, Bayern 7, Roma 5 e Bate 3. Anche se la Roma battesse il Bate deve sempre sperare che il Barca già qualificato non giochi un po' rilassato in Germania e non perda..



non è detto che il Bayer vinca facile in Bielorussia


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è detto che il Bayer vinca facile in Bielorussia



chiaro, parlavo di probabilità infatti


----------

